# Kids with Nazi-inspired names removed from home



## jessb (Jan 15, 2009)

Follow up to a story posted a couple of weeks ago... The kids Adolf Hitler Campbell et al have been removed from their parents' custody and made wards of the state.

http://www.smh.com.au/news/world/ad...en-from-parents/2009/01/15/1231608828528.html


----------



## kel (Jan 15, 2009)

good news


----------



## EnzyOne (Jan 15, 2009)

Good to hear. =)


----------



## wiz-fiz (Jan 15, 2009)

whats wrong with nazi names, the parents can name the kid whatever they like, just dumb
name​


----------



## jessb (Jan 15, 2009)

willia6 said:


> whats wrong with nazi names, the parents can name the kid whatever they like, just dumb
> 
> 
> name​


 
I think the main concern is that it gives a pretty clear indication of the parents' mentality and attitudes.

NB the names themself don't seem to be the reason for removing the kids - I would imagine there were other factors involved.


----------



## Kirby (Jan 15, 2009)

Poor Kids. 

same thing happened in NZ with 'Fush and Chups' no joke. and a series of other 'comical' names that you wouldn't actually give your children.


----------



## Wild_Storm (Jan 15, 2009)

There was also the factor that the parents had those weird diagrams (please don't ask me what they are called, but they are the cross shaped designs of the Nazi) in EVERY room of their house.


----------



## Vat69 (Jan 15, 2009)

Wild_Storm said:


> There was also the factor that the parents had those weird diagrams (please don't ask me what they are called, but they are the cross shaped designs of the Nazi) in EVERY room of their house.



'Swastika'. Dated pre-history I believe, but adapted and used by the Nazi regime.


----------



## Hooglabah (Jan 15, 2009)

you talking about the the swaztica (spelling) or the iron cross wich is actually the shape of a medal used very comonly and not a nazi symbol. the fact that sombody has said thier names have anything to do with being romoved is ludicrous no child protective serivce in the western world remove a child due to thier names if the parents are nazis thats also not a crime espically in america first amendant rights and all that jazz freedom of speech ect ect ect. there would have to be something happening that would be considered harmful to the child, the parents belifes are not harmful, wether they are nazis or pagan or devout christians cannot be taken into account.

the names are pretty stupid tho sounds like the parents are trying to draw attention to themselfs imo.


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 15, 2009)

thinks there is more to it then just the names of the kiddies ...well one would hope so anyway,otherwise its wrong to remove them if they are being bought up in a loving safe home and being taken care of ...gosh even though I think there names are not what one would consider, to me apple, heavenly hirani tiger lilli,peaches,rumour,pixi,river,dweezel,moon unit,dude,kidd,sunday rose and the list goes on of stupid names for kids...


----------



## Dave (Jan 15, 2009)

My grandparents are German and have them... I don't see why naming the kid that name is bad either.. if they want to name it then go ahead... the Hollywood names are worse imo.



Wild_Storm said:


> There was also the factor that the parents had those weird diagrams (please don't ask me what they are called, but they are the cross shaped designs of the Nazi) in EVERY room of their house.


----------



## fatfrog (Jan 15, 2009)

The parants are so dum there probably junkys poping out kids every 2 days and they ran out of names:|


----------



## aliveandkicking (Jan 15, 2009)

Hooglabah said:


> you talking about the the swaztica (spelling) or the iron cross wich is actually the shape of a medal used very comonly and not a nazi symbol. the fact that sombody has said thier names have anything to do with being romoved is ludicrous no child protective serivce in the western world remove a child due to thier names if the parents are nazis thats also not a crime espically in america first amendant rights and all that jazz freedom of speech ect ect ect. there would have to be something happening that would be considered harmful to the child, the parents belifes are not harmful, wether they are nazis or pagan or devout christians cannot be taken into account.
> 
> the names are pretty stupid tho sounds like the parents are trying to draw attention to themselfs imo.


 


I think you'll find that you may be wrong. Paganism and Christianity are religions, Nazi-ism isn't religion and you can't class them together. Nazi beliefs are based on race hate and I'm pretty sure is now close to borderline to terrorism (pretty funny considering the USA wants to erradicate the entire middle east). While running around chanting sig hei and flashing Nazi memorobilia may not be illegal it WILL have an impact on the Children. 


To say the parents beliefs aren't harmfull is insane. Bringing children up in a racist, hate fuelled environment is opening the doors for the next generation of hate crimes and ethnic and community division.


----------



## amazonian (Jan 15, 2009)

Blut Und Ehre, Niche Fuhrer.
SIEG HEIL SIEG HEIL SIEG HEIL

14/88


----------



## fatfrog (Jan 15, 2009)

I don't think little adolf hitler would do to well at school if there was a guy at my school with the name hitler id beat the crap out of him


----------



## amazonian (Jan 15, 2009)

fatfrog said:


> I don't think little adolf hitler would do to well at school if there was a guy at my school with the name hitler id beat the crap out of him


 
You would TRY to beat the crap out of somebody because of their name?
So you are saying you would TRY to inflict pain upon a child because you dislike their parents choice of title?

Sounds pretty menacing. You must scare so many kiddies at your school.
Tuff guys get lots of girls too I hear, not that I would know. I am a weakling & my middle name is Adolf


----------



## Dipcdame (Jan 15, 2009)

Dave94 said:


> My grandparents are German and have them... I don't see why naming the kid that name is bad either.. if they want to name it then go ahead... the Hollywood names are worse imo.



aaahhhhhhhhhh .. nothing quite like the sight of little Sunday Roast skipping down the street.. oops, was that Rose??


----------



## amazonian (Jan 15, 2009)

Actually the Swastika is a sign of "everything good".
It was meant to be the symbol of good luck, hope & prosperity etc. and has been in use for near ever.

The Reverse Swastika (as you may know it) is what Nazi Germany had used.




fatfrog said:


> im in high school so he wont be a little kid


My point exactly. 
I have to use this as my new signature lol


----------



## amazonian (Jan 15, 2009)

fatfrog said:


> i dont think that guy would be normal ether a hate racists


 
You are judging a baby by it's parents.
Alcoholic parents dosn't necessarily mean a drunk child.
Junkie parents dosn't necessarily mean a drug addicted child.


----------



## Dave (Jan 15, 2009)

Just cause he is named that doesn't mean he is going to be a Nazi...


----------



## notechistiger (Jan 15, 2009)

fatfrog said:


> I don't think little adolf hitler would do to well at school if there was a guy at my school with the name hitler id beat the crap out of him



That is the _funniest_ thing I've read in a long long time. I love it when kids think they're so tough...


----------



## LauraM (Jan 15, 2009)

fatfrog said:


> I don't think little adolf hitler would do to well at school if there was a guy at my school with the name hitler id beat the crap out of him


its a name!!! there was most likely quiete a few peole called hitler and just because one man did alot of terible things the general name witch he does not own goes down with him? i know someone in australia with the exaxt same first and last name as me . so what if she runs out and murders masses of people im gonna be burned to the stake for it (matter of speaking).. *note to self do not name a kid Adolf Hitler, mark chapman or lex luthor....


----------



## amazonian (Jan 15, 2009)

Hitler did ALOT of good for his country & countrymen in the beginning. 
WW2 war crimes aside (even though he was never proven to be apart of the final solution) there is plenty of reasons why Hitler is still to this day followed like a Martyr. He took a war torn country & built an Empire. Keep in mind these were WW1 victims etc. So many German families will always be dedicated to the Fuhrer but does not necessarily mean they were dedicated to the Reicht. Not all of Hitlers fans are 100% racists. Of course you only know the propogander you read and of course you only know Adolf as a mass murderer. Do some research, you may be amazed.Sure he went crazy with power, authority & amphetamine induced psychosis, but his early years, ideals & speeches etc were nothing short of amazing. 

Anyway, do you really think this kid is the only Adolf Hitler in existance? 
I bet there is many others BUT this kids parents pushed for the media attention they recieved.


----------



## jessb (Jan 15, 2009)

amazonian said:


> Hitler did ALOT of good for his country & countrymen in the beginning.


 
So did Stalin, Pol Pot and Robert Mugabe, doesn't excuse the atrocities that followed, in fact IMO the final actions negate the earlier successes.

NB my knowledge of Nazi Germany is based on more than "propogander" (sic). Hitler's legacy will always be as a mass murderer, and to claim that he wasn't part of the final solution is a brainwashed piece of rubbish. Talk about believing propaganda!


----------



## notechistiger (Jan 15, 2009)

fatfrog said:


> At least someone got a laugh out of it



Only because I think it was an immature and idiotic thing to say. These things are often telling, you know


----------



## daniel1234 (Jan 15, 2009)

amazonian said:


> Actually the Swastika is a sign of "everything good".
> It was meant to be the symbol of good luck, hope & prosperity etc. and has been in use for near ever.
> 
> The Reverse Swastika (as you may know it) is what Nazi Germany had used.
> ...


----------



## Hooglabah (Jan 15, 2009)

aliveandkicking said:


> I think you'll find that you may be wrong. Paganism and Christianity are religions, Nazi-ism isn't religion and you can't class them together. Nazi beliefs are based on race hate and I'm pretty sure is now close to borderline to terrorism (pretty funny considering the USA wants to erradicate the entire middle east). While running around chanting sig hei and flashing Nazi memorobilia may not be illegal it WILL have an impact on the Children.
> 
> 
> To say the parents beliefs aren't harmfull is insane. Bringing children up in a racist, hate fuelled environment is opening the doors for the next generation of hate crimes and ethnic and community division.



i never stated that it isnt harmful to the children i said in the eyes of the us laws they are allowd to teach thier children thier belifes regardless and in the eyes of childrens sevices its not harmful. 

Nazisum fundimentily is religious at its core comes from christianity and the belife of gods "master race" ie white christians, the nazi believed that through the eradication of the non white christians they were creating the super race of humans the,aryean race. 

either ither all i was pointing out is that there must have been some form of "conventional" (cant think of a more appropriate word) child abuse going on and the media has as always twisted the story and made it out that because of the parents being nazi supporters.


----------



## Australis (Jan 15, 2009)

amazonian said:


> WW2 war crimes aside



You only get done for war crimes if you lose, "the allies"
committed their share, thats for sure.. Stalin did some
fairly despicable things also... oh well thats war full of 
nasty deeds.

The third Reich, the romance of it all.


----------



## amazonian (Jan 15, 2009)

jessb said:


> So did Stalin, Pol Pot and Robert Mugabe, doesn't excuse the atrocities that followed, in fact IMO the final actions negate the earlier successes.
> 
> NB my knowledge of Nazi Germany is based on more than "propogander" (sic). Hitler's legacy will always be as a mass murderer, and to claim that he wasn't part of the final solution is a brainwashed piece of rubbish. Talk about believing propaganda!


 
I didn't claim he wasn't apart of the final solution, I merely stated it was never 100% proven.
Even the US government can affirm this. In the Nuremburg court case Hitler was never proven to give the orders & the only people who tried to blame him gave evidence on hearsay only as they were not given any orders from Hitler themselves. This is fact. 

The orders came from Heinrich Himmler & Herman Goering.
Only Himmler would recieve any order from Hitler directly as he was head of staff & SS chief. Both refused to commit against Hitler & Goering committed suicide during the trial without testifying. As I said it was never proven (yes any1 with half a brain knows the truth, but in a court of law you are supposed to be innocent untill prooven guilty)

It is said that during war against the Soviet Union Hitler gave Himmler full authority to eliminate any permanant threat against German Rule. BUT did this give Himmler authority to start concentration camps etc? Considering they were at full war it was a pretty broad statement.


----------



## cris (Jan 15, 2009)

Part of being a multicultural society is tolerating Nazi's if you are against Nazis you are against multicultralism. Personally, my culture is offended by multicultralism, so in order to be tolerant of my culture you have to throw out the multicultralism. Just be sure to be politically correct at all times and dont bother with common sense.


----------



## Australis (Jan 15, 2009)

Hooglabah said:


> Nazisum fundimentily is religious at its core comes from christianity and the belife of gods "master race" ie white christians, the nazi believed that through the eradication of the non white christians they were creating the super race of humans the,aryean race.



Thats an unusual spin on it.. i see far more pre-Christian pagan and nordic religious tradition within the 3rd Reich
than Christian (or Catholic for that matter).. . look at the symbolism in the SS.. occult symbols etc.

Maybe your mistaking the jewish idea of "Gods chosen people"" ?
As the idea is having a Führer eliminates the need for any god.


----------



## amazonian (Jan 15, 2009)

Hooglabah said:


> i never stated that it isnt harmful to the children i said in the eyes of the us laws they are allowd to teach thier children thier belifes regardless and in the eyes of childrens sevices its not harmful.
> 
> Nazisum fundimentily is religious at its core comes from christianity and the belife of gods "master race" ie white christians, the nazi believed that through the eradication of the non white christians they were creating the super race of humans the,aryean race.
> 
> either ither all i was pointing out is that there must have been some form of "conventional" (cant think of a more appropriate word) child abuse going on and the media has as always twisted the story and made it out that because of the parents being nazi supporters.


 
Sorry but Nazism was founded upon segregation & seperation not religion.

Originally "Aryans" was a name to describe ALL Indo Iranians & Indo Europeans.
I think Max Muller? started the whole Aryan as a single race thing. 
Others whos names I forget got involved claiming Nordics are more superior than such & such, and such & such is better than so & so etc etc. Then the whole blonde hair, blue eyes, measure of head shape, arched souls of feet etc came along to establish how to distinguish between the superior & inferior races (mind you this was long before hitlers days).

Hitler read these readings and started to follow the beliefs althought adding & dropping as he seen fit just like so many others before him lol. The result of Nazism at this point was to create an "Aryan nation" of white caucasions of Nordic assent (the Nazi interpretation of Aryan race). This came along once they started the Kristallnacht program and the 3rd Reicht (pretty much the start of WW2).


----------



## Hooglabah (Jan 15, 2009)

Australis said:


> Thats an unusual spin on it.. i see far more pre-Christian pagan and nordic religious tradition within the 3rd Reich
> than Christian (or Catholic for that matter).. . look at the symbolism in the SS.. occult symbols etc.
> 
> Maybe your mistaking the jewish idea of "Gods chosen people"" ?
> As the idea is having a Führer eliminates the need for any god.



i said fundamentaly not totally its roots began with christianity, yes hitler did alot of.... strange things durein world war 2 based on the occult, but the fundamental reason for nazi hatered was because the jew, black, gypsys ect ect didnt fit into hilters idea of the master race wich he believed was gods overall plan. never mind the fact he also blamed the jews for germanys economic crisis when he saw the majority of the population in poverty and a fair portion of jews we doing okayish, or somthing to that effect i havent really looked into the political reasons behind ww2 in a long time so some of my info may be totally wrong.

side note and totally off topic but i just realised i reek of dragon poo (cage cleaning today) and im a work no wonder why people have been steering clear.


----------



## Hooglabah (Jan 15, 2009)

amazonian said:


> Sorry but Nazism was founded upon segregation & seperation not religion.
> 
> Originally "Aryans" was a name to describe ALL Indo Iranians & Indo Europeans.
> I think Max Muller? started the whole Aryan as a single race thing.
> ...




sombody has done thier reaserch alot better than i did. i still smell of dragon poo tho so this information dosent help me with that.


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 16, 2009)

Dave94 said:


> Just cause he is named that doesn't mean he is going to be a Nazi...


thats true I knew a guy named JESUS (no crap true story) he certainly wasnt a miracle worker ...........his mother named all her children after the bible....so Mary ,Joseph,Jesus,Abel,Judas and Angel, had a great life growing up in the neighbourhood ..their mum was a true crackpot ,their dad took off with some woman and left them all ....but at least they had good christian names


----------



## Earthling (Jan 16, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> ,river,.


 I knew a guy called River back on the Goldcoast (trafficcoast). Was different, but a nice name. 
Knew a guy called leaf when I was 7. That was a bit weird at the time. 
I have a niece called Harley Rose.
Names are just a word. 
What continues to amaze me is that while most humans 'strive' for individuality...it must be kept within the confines of The great social human acceptance field.......which constrains individuality to some 'what will the neighbours think mentality'....humans are a friggin weird mob.


----------



## Viaaf (Jan 16, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> thats true I knew a guy named JESUS (no crap true story) he certainly wasnt a miracle worker



Around here guys named Jesus are usually Mexican lawn care workers. 

I think it isn't smart to name a child hitler, but I KNOW it isn't illegal to do so in the U.S. We don't have hate speech laws yet, I fully expect we will within the next four years. Same thing with the holocaust revisionists / deniers, legal now but will probably change. If you believe the holocaust didn't happen, well, I think the argument is pretty "imaginative", most people find it offensive, abhorrent, and think it is wrong. So it is wrong, and people in Canada and Germany have gone to jail for it. For being wrong? Hey, you, who's the Prime Minister of Britain? Uhm, I think it's Tony Blair. No sorry, used to be, isn't now, you are wrong. So off to jail, don't pass go, don't collect $200!




It's funny to say that now but it won't be then!


----------



## jessb (Jan 16, 2009)

RBB Jesus (usually pronounced hay-ZOOS) is pretty common in Spanish-speaking Catholic countries. Similar to the number of Marys, Marias etc for girls.

Viaaf, don't you think that the tide might, finally, possibly be turning the other way with the new President?


----------



## aoife (Jan 16, 2009)

I think any parent has the right to teach their child any belief they want. All religions/hate groups/cults are against something/someone. 
You cannot take away people's personal opinions no matter how much you disagree with them. It's their & your right to have beliefs.

And, i don't think it's right to take the children away because of their names. Surely that is crossing some boundries, I would definatly be sueing Child Services. 
Just think of all the "bad" people in the world, how many people would have the same name. Are we supposed to take all the Charles, John's, Jack's & Ted's etc away??

As for the "i'd beat the crap out of children with that name" quote, how pathetic!


----------



## jessb (Jan 16, 2009)

aoife said:


> And, i don't think it's right to take the children away because of their names. Surely that is crossing some boundries, I would definatly be sueing Child Services.


 
As I stated early in the thread and it mentions in the article, there have been no details released on the reason for removing the children, but I don't think the names would be the reason...


----------



## Noongato (Jan 16, 2009)

Wasnt the colours something to do with the jewish flag, and then the swastika like it was said was a symbol of love and good etc, so it was reversed to mean hate etc on the jews as in the colours of the flag?

Something like that. 

But then they didnt represent racism exactly either, they just hated the jews living in germany cos they believed they were taking the jobs away from the german people. 
Which is why there are alot of skinheads in Australia and any country really, cos the idea of foreign races running the buisnesses. 

It was bad, but there is probably just as bad or worser things happening right now in the world.
Some people should never be given power..


----------



## fatfrog (Jan 16, 2009)

notechistiger said:


> Only because I think it was an immature and idiotic thing to say. These things are often telling, you know


 I know but it was a joke do you think i would hert a 6 year old NO i ment if the guy was my age and a racist ok you dont need to bite my head off:|


----------



## notechistiger (Jan 16, 2009)

fatfrog said:


> I know but it was a joke do you think i would hert a 6 year old NO i ment if the guy was my age and a racist ok
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Violence is no way to solve anything, no matter how rude or racist they are and no matter how much you want to. It's irrelevant whether the kid is six or twenty, _no one_ deserves to be "beaten up" because you say so. Whether joke or not, some things are not at all appropriate. I'm not trying to be rude, just offering another viewpoint.


----------



## caustichumor (Jan 16, 2009)

Regardless, if you name your kid Adolf Hitler, you might want to also sign him up for self-defense lessons....


----------



## Australis (Jan 16, 2009)

notechistiger said:


> Violence is no way to solve anything.



It solves plenty of things, don't knock it till you try it.


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 16, 2009)

Australis said:


> It solves plenty of things, don't knock it till you try it.



:lol:
It actually does. Some people need a bit bit of sense beaten into them, half the little snots walking the streets with a scowl on their face you see should be sorted with a bit of violence!


----------



## aoife (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm pretty sure their names are the reason they were removed as they drew attention to the family.
There are a lot of nazi worshiping people out there that haven't had their kids taken off them, that have their house covered in swastikas & raise thier children to hate and even kill. They still have their kids!


----------



## MAIA77 (Jan 16, 2009)

A couple in England had a baby boy called ZIP PE DEE DOO DA.

Their last name is DAY


----------



## LullabyLizard (Jan 16, 2009)

There must have been other underlying issues aside from the name....


----------



## aoife (Jan 16, 2009)

i agree, but most likely people don't want the parents to raise their children as "pro-nazi", they are proberly stating that the nameing the children those particular names is child abuse/cruelty and that the children have the right to choose thier own beliefs.


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 16, 2009)

aoife said:


> i agree, but most likely people don't want the parents to raise their children as "pro-nazi", they are proberly stating that the nameing the children those particular names is child abuse/cruelty and that the children have the right to choose thier own beliefs.


 not that I like the kids names, BUT THERE WOULD BE MANY A OSAMA's out there........its a name ...we all have reasons in naming our children wether we agree or not is not the point, they obviously had their reasons as hitler fans but like I said its the choice of the parents to name their own children what they want to ...MY personal beef comes with families that name their kids after each generation ..so it started with TOM(grandfather) then TOMMY(father) then THOMAS(son) then TOM TOM(grandson) and I hate they way JUNIOR is added onto names tooooo oh and they use to call him JESUS as we pronounce it not the spanish way ,,,this family was screwed up the mother was so bible bashed and on meds when she would go on one of her who who trips ..she would claim that GOD has told her things and go on neighbour hood rants ..knocking door to door(sometimes only in her undies)seems she was forgetful too..so as a kid I found her very amusing ,but as a adult its very sad ...


----------



## amazonian (Jan 16, 2009)

fatfrog said:


> I know but it was a joke do you think i would hert a 6 year old NO i ment if the guy was my age and a racist ok you dont need to bite my head off:|


 
So what you are saying is that you would be violent to another person because they have a differing view to multiculturalism than yourself? So in theory you are no better than a right wing Nazi activist yourself right?. Do you recognise the difference between a racist (which everybody is to an extent) and a right wing activist???

What is so wrong with wanting a country represented 100% by its native folk anyway?
Why shouldn't people have the opinion that USA would be best off with yanks only & England best off with Poms only and Germany with Germans only???? 

Hell lets face it, if segregation & seperation was practised we wouldn't have worldwide epidemics that we have today (Heroin/crack/coke/ecstasy and other drugs. HIV/Aids, Sypholous and other deseases, Cultural gangs & religional beliefs etc). Also it is a proven fact that majority of jails contain more foreign inmates then native borns. So we can easily say the crime rates would decrease also.

My point is there is nothing wrong with wanting a picture perfect paradise, it's the actions & way you put forth your opinions & beliefs that dictates your persona IMO. Just because you have some racist beliefs does not make you a NAZI.


----------



## fatfrog (Jan 18, 2009)

amazonian said:


> So what you are saying is that you would be violent to another person because they have a differing view to multiculturalism than yourself? So in theory you are no better than a right wing Nazi activist yourself right?. Do you recognise the difference between a racist (which everybody is to an extent) and a right wing activist???
> 
> What is so wrong with wanting a country represented 100% by its native folk anyway?
> Why shouldn't people have the opinion that USA would be best off with yanks only & England best off with Poms only and Germany with Germans only????
> ...


First if seperation was practised we also wouldent have cars tvs chain stores and even corn and if australia was represented 100% by australians how would that make things better is it going to put a smile on your face walking down the street and seeing only white faces looking back at you?If racists kept there opinions to there self ther wouldent be a poblem and IF YOUR NAME IF ADOLF HITLER AND YOU HATE JEWS THEN YOUR A NAZI


----------



## Vincey (Jan 18, 2009)

fatfrog said:


> I don't think little adolf hitler would do to well at school if there was a guy at my school with the name hitler id beat the crap out of him



And then he would grow up, become smarter and more powerful then you. Then try to destroy you, your family line, everything. Its people like YOU who drive people like HITLER to do stupid and ridiculous things. Sure, exaggerating a lot here but you get the point.

Names are nothing. And as said before, I agree the parents aren't the brightest people for naming their kids that but you don't see Gwyneth Paltrow's kid being taken away.

The whole Nazi era was bad, blahblah it goes on(no disrespect intended). But we're in a new day and age. People who are still strongly believing in Nazi-ism (or whatever it may be called) need a reality check in my opinion.

EDIT:: Going in what redbellybite said. What about the name Muhammed? Terrorists have this name a lot, so do people of religious beliefs, americans, australians, the list goes on. A name is a name. -_-
I'm also sure there's another Joseph Stalin out there, how about John Gacy? Several of these people did horrific and disgusting things.


----------



## Vincey (Jan 18, 2009)

fatfrog said:


> and IF YOUR NAME IF ADOLF HITLER AND YOU HATE JEWS THEN YOUR A NAZI



Can i just ask how old you are man? If your name is Apple does that mean you are a Fruit?
Your alias is fatfrog, are you an amphibian?

... Too bad i can't cuss.

A name does not depict what you do or who you are (unless its damned royalty). It is simply something so another can address you.


----------



## amazonian (Jan 18, 2009)

fatfrog said:


> First if seperation was practised we also wouldent have cars tvs chain stores and even corn


Why wouldn't we?
We would still have world trade.



fatfrog said:


> if australia was represented 100% by australians how would that make things better is it going to put a smile on your face walking down the street and seeing only white faces looking back at you?


Personally & happily admitted, yeah it would 
But I have already pointed out a few reasons why it would make each country better.
Also as the whole charade is just a hypothetical question, then we can pretend that temporary visitors/tourists are still welcome, we just wouldn't have permanant foreign residants.



fatfrog said:


> IF YOUR NAME IF ADOLF HITLER AND YOU HATE JEWS THEN YOUR A NAZI


 
Well my name isn't Adolf Hitler.


----------



## Sel (Jan 18, 2009)

aoife said:


> I'm pretty sure their names are the reason they were removed as they drew attention to the family.
> There are a lot of nazi worshiping people out there that haven't had their kids taken off them, that have their house covered in swastikas & raise thier children to hate and even kill. They still have their kids!



The names would be part of it, but not the only reason.
How old was the child?

Who knows what happened in the house, the parents obviously were not thinking about their poor child when they named him, just themselves


----------



## fatfrog (Jan 18, 2009)

VinceFASSW said:


> And then he would grow up, become smarter and more powerful then you. Then try to destroy you, your family line, everything. Its people like YOU who drive people like HITLER to do stupid and ridiculous things. Sure, exaggerating a lot here but you get the point.


Actually a jew not liking his art was what made him do it(i think) and you seem to overlook my other posts you know the ones where i say it was a JOKE


VinceFASSW said:


> Can i just ask how old you are man? If your name is Apple does that mean you are a Fruit?
> Your alias is fatfrog, are you an amphibian?
> 
> ... Too bad i can't cuss.
> ...


 Im 15 and yes if your name is apple it dosent make you an apple BUT if you look like an apple smell and taste like an apple then your an apple and is it going out on a limb saying that someone called adolf hitler that HATES JEWS is a nazi and im not saying that this kid is going to be a nazi there probably going to chang his name anyway


----------



## fatfrog (Jan 18, 2009)

amazonian said:


> Why wouldn't we?
> We would still have world trade.


We would still have illegal drugs its not the immigrants that bring the drugs and its not the immigrants that are passed out in the gutter from useing them


----------



## megrim (Jan 18, 2009)

As a side note, where I'm from, the government has a list of names that you, as parents may choose from.
New names are added to it, but only after they pass numerous boards, committees and hearings.

If it's not on the list, then it's a no-go. People from other countries seeking residence in Iceland must also change their names to something from 'the list' as part of the process.

It may seem a little harsh, but it's in effort to preserve the language, as western names don't fit into the language grammatically.


----------



## craig.a.c (Jan 18, 2009)

amazonian said:


> Hitler did ALOT of good for his country & countrymen in the beginning.
> WW2 war crimes aside (even though he was never proven to be apart of the final solution) there is plenty of reasons why Hitler is still to this day followed like a Martyr. He took a war torn country & built an Empire. Keep in mind these were WW1 victims etc. So many German families will always be dedicated to the Fuhrer but does not necessarily mean they were dedicated to the Reicht. Not all of Hitlers fans are 100% racists. Of course you only know the propogander you read and of course you only know Adolf as a mass murderer. Do some research, you may be amazed.Sure he went crazy with power, authority & amphetamine induced psychosis, but his early years, ideals & speeches etc were nothing short of amazing.
> 
> Anyway, do you really think this kid is the only Adolf Hitler in existance?
> I bet there is many others BUT this kids parents pushed for the media attention they recieved.




I agree 100%
I studied modern history in year 10 -12 and mainly focused on Hilter from his beginings to the end of WW2. He did alot more for Germany then many people realise.


----------



## Wild_Storm (Jan 18, 2009)

amazonian said:


> Blut Und Ehre, Niche Fuhrer.
> SIEG HEIL SIEG HEIL SIEG HEIL
> 
> 14/88


 
I will bite... And in ENGLISH (which this site runs on) WHAT does this mean??

Just a note of interest for all 'racist' people.... EARLY AUSTRALIAN HISTORY: We only let WHITE people in!!! WE too have been racist in allowing our imigrants.

On a different note, I lost all but two great-great family members because of the Wars... I am NOT pro-war, and I while I TRY to be unracist, I DO have issues with certain types of people in our society... However stating further would start a war on here. WHAT I am trying to say is we are all HUMAN... We make mistake, have our quirks... As long as no-one is harmed does it matter??


----------



## pythoness (Jan 18, 2009)

The swastika itself is an ancient, pre-christian symbol representing the power of the 4 winds, sadly it was bastadized by the nazi as a symbol of hate. They symbol can be found all over pre-historic europe in many pagan sacred sites and was a pure symbol of power. Now days people see it only as representing hate.
The same has been done to the symbol of the pentergram, considered a devil sigil, it is infact a symbol of life and protection, but it has been portrayed as a symbol of hate and demonic beings, nothing could be further than the truth. So many symbols have been chopped and changed, bastardized and shamed by the beliefs of those who come after. The swastika was a symbol of power, and a mad man used it as such.
I could go on all day about sacred symbols (i majoured in ancient symbology) but i won't bore you with it all. if interested google sacred symbols of the ancient world, you will be supprised where some of our everyday symbols originated.

Namaste.

Sil.


----------



## channi (Jan 18, 2009)

amazonian said:


> Why wouldn't we?
> We would still have world trade.
> 
> 
> ...


 If Australia was 100% represented by Australians, you would only see black faces as you walked down the street. And if you walked down the street here in your perfect sinario you would be a visitor.


----------



## edgewing (Jan 18, 2009)

fatfrog said:


> I know but it was a joke do you think i would hert a 6 year old NO i ment if the guy was my age and a racist ok you dont need to bite my head off:|



Is that like somebody else being beaten up because they are dumb? and make stupid comments?


----------



## edgewing (Jan 18, 2009)

fatfrog said:


> Actually a jew not liking his art was what made him do it(i think) and you seem to overlook my other posts you know the ones where i say it was a JOKE
> 
> Im 15 and yes if your name is apple it dosent make you an apple BUT if you look like an apple smell and taste like an apple then your an apple and is it going out on a limb saying that someone called adolf hitler that HATES JEWS is a nazi and im not saying that this kid is going to be a nazi there probably going to chang his name anyway



A piece of advice to a teenager, move out of home while you still know everything. As you get to my age, you learn that 1) you don't know everything, the day you stop learning is the day you die, 2) you can't cure the worlds ills no matter how much you try, nothing wrong wtih helping though and 3) you learn to be tolerant of others views, however stupid they may appear to you.

Ciao
David


----------



## jessb (Jan 18, 2009)

amazonian said:


> ...a racist (which everybody is to an extent) ...


 
I'm not. :?




amazonian said:


> What is so wrong with wanting a country represented 100% by its native folk anyway?
> Why shouldn't people have the opinion that USA would be best off with yanks only & England best off with Poms only and Germany with Germans only????


 
I presume by "native folk" you mean _whites_? Because England has been invaded and settled by a mishmash of races throughout history - which group are the "true" English? The Britons? The Romans? The Anglo Saxons? The Celts? The immigrants from the Indian subcontinent who now make up a significant proportion of the population?

And the "yanks" you refer to - would they be the Puritan English settlers? The Native American tribes? The Chinese who flocked there during the goldrush?

And just a quick note, Hitler didn't want Germany just "represented by its native folk", he was well on his way to conquering all of Eastern Europe to make room for his "master race". He also made a pretty good start on exterminating those who didn't fit with his plan... 




amazonian said:


> Hell lets face it, if segregation & seperation was practised we wouldn't have worldwide epidemics that we have today (Heroin/crack/coke/ecstasy and other drugs. HIV/Aids, Sypholous and other deseases, Cultural gangs & religional beliefs etc). Also it *is a proven fact that majority of jails contain more foreign inmates then native borns*. So we can easily say the crime rates would decrease also.


 
If you can show me some genuine statistics that support that idiotic statement, I will give you a million dollars! :lol::lol::lol: Has someone lifted Horses_(I'll just make a blanket statement and hope no-one notices)_Rules suspension and not told us???

I think what you are trying to say is that many marginalised groups are overrepresented in prisons (African Americans, Hispanic Americans, Indigenous Australians etc - most of whom, incidentally, _are_ native-born ) 

If you look at this beyond your ignorant little racist cave, informed solely by tabloid newspapers, you will see that it is usually a result of cycles of violence, lack of education and facilities, absence of role models and ingrained problems with substance abuse. To simplify this into "we should just separate _them_ from _us_" is just that - simplistic and unhelpful. 

And note again that the Nazis weren't proposing that they be separated, they planned to exterminate them completely.


----------



## amazonian (Jan 18, 2009)

Would love to get into this with you but I feel my opinions & beliefs if written here will be construed as rule breaking as seen below:

Be tolerant of all other users. Remember, we have members of all ages and levels of experience and enthusiasm, of different nationalities, religions and cultures. *Rude or racist remarks and hurtfully sarcastic comments will be deleted and you will be penalised.* Bear in mind that a sarcastic comment that an adult would laugh at may be hurtful to a young member. 

Will gladly take this to the chatroom, Pm or Email along with the facts you are asking for. In the meantime I will answer what I can for now (leaving majority out).




jessb said:


> I'm not. :?
> *You are obviously ignorant then.* *Unless of course you do not seperate any race in any way from anything. Have lots of examples for you to answer about this haha  *
> 
> 
> ...


 *Yes so I have heard lol. Shame they didn't suceed, although their is still the 4th reich to come BLUT UND EHRE AUSTRALIA.*

*14/88*


----------



## Ramsayi (Jan 18, 2009)

channi said:


> If Australia was 100% represented by Australians, you would only see black faces as you walked down the street. And if you walked down the street here in your perfect sinario you would be a visitor.



Except for one thing.We wouldn't have streets!


----------



## jessb (Jan 18, 2009)

amazonian said:


> *Yes so I have heard lol. Shame they didn't suceed, although their is still the 4th reich to come BLUT UND EHRE.*
> *14/88*


 

But you're not a Nazi...


----------



## megrim (Jan 18, 2009)

Ramsayi said:


> Except for one thing.We wouldn't have streets!



I don't buy that for a second. Iceland was developementally still in the middle ages up until early last century.

It went from subsitance mould farming to a modern republic with one of the highest standards of living on the planet in only 2 generations.

Suggesting Australia's native nations somehow could not have developed and grown without white settlement is wishful thinking.


----------



## fatfrog (Jan 18, 2009)

amazonian said:


> Would love to get into this with you but I feel my opinions & beliefs if written here will be construed as rule breaking as seen below:
> 
> Be tolerant of all other users. Remember, we have members of all ages and levels of experience and enthusiasm, of different nationalities, religions and cultures. *Rude or racist remarks and hurtfully sarcastic comments will be deleted and you will be penalised.* Bear in mind that a sarcastic comment that an adult would laugh at may be hurtful to a young member.


SOUNDS GOOD i think we all have to remember this is a site for people that like reptiles so unless anyone has a python thats a nazi we should leave it at that


----------



## amazonian (Jan 18, 2009)

jessb said:


> But you're not a Nazi...


 
Why roll your eyes?
Are you racist against Nazis?

Just because I like to drink with members of Blood & Honour Australia, Hammerskins Aus & Combat 18, dosn't make me a bad guy lmao


----------



## jessb (Jan 18, 2009)

fatfrog said:


> SOUNDS GOOD i think we all have to remember this is a site for people that like reptiles so unless anyone has a python thats a nazi we should leave it at that


 

Well my Stimmie seems to be dedicated to the extermination of all mouse life on the Peninsula... :lol: no swastikas though.


----------



## megrim (Jan 18, 2009)

fatfrog said:


> a python thats a nazi



Impossible.


Pythons can't goosestep.


----------



## fatfrog (Jan 18, 2009)

Just a side note nazis arnt a race and if someone was one they shouldent be surprised that most people dont like them and there are stereotypes that some people might be confusing with racism if your brought up with a stereotype of asians being smart at math then your going to think that when you grow up but its up to the parents to teach there kid the right thing and in my experience they are


----------



## Australis (Jan 18, 2009)

megrim said:


> I don't buy that for a second. Iceland was developmentally still in the middle ages up until early last century.



200 odd years ago, Australia wasn't even as advanced as the European middle ages.. 
I guess the Europeans can give some thanks to the invading Romans in the same way
the Australia Aboriginals can give thanks to those settlers here 200 old years ago .

On a side note, i do like the purity policy on Icelandic domestic animals, nice horses.


----------



## m000x (Jan 18, 2009)

fatfrog said:


> I know but it was a joke do you think i would *hert *a 6 year old NO i *ment *if the guy was my age and a racist ok you dont need to bite my head off:|






fatfrog said:


> The *parants *are so *dum* there probably *junkys poping *out kids every 2 days and they ran out of names:|




________________________________________________________
I didn’t want to say anything but it is really annoying.

Don’t be an E-Thug. No one likes them. 
Stop raping this fantastic language most of us call English.


----------



## m000x (Jan 18, 2009)

fatfrog said:


> Just a side note nazis arnt a race and *if someone was one they shouldent be surprised that most people dont like them *and there are stereotypes that some people might be confusing with racism if your brought up with a stereotype of asians being smart at math then your going to think that when you grow up but its up to the parents to teach there kid the right thing and in my experience they are





Young kids were forced to join the Nazi party. There was no way out of it. My Brother-in-law’s father was a member of the Young Nazi Party, does that mean he was a racist? No. When he moved to Australia to escape that, he had to be put on a registry to say he was a member of Hitler’s Youth Party.


----------



## Australis (Jan 18, 2009)

m000x said:


> Hitler’s Youth Party.



They had some niiiice daggers  .. 
Like a politically fueled scout group really.. 
did i mention the nice daggers


----------



## Squish (Jan 19, 2009)

amazonian said:


> Hitler did ALOT of good for his country & countrymen in the beginning.


You either die a hero, or you hang around long enough to see yourself become the villain. ^.^


Yes, hitler and adolf are both common names. yes, there were probably many people around that time with the same name, just like there's people running around with the name jesus. its when you give someone the full name, "Adolf Hitler Campbell" or "Jesus Christ (surname)" that you start to get labelled as a stirer. Whether they are nazis or racists or not, most people know the connotations and know the potential attention they'll get, especially when all three kids have names like that. No, ideally they *shouldn't* get attention just for their choice of name, but we all know they will, which is why I think they're just trying to provoke sensitive people.

As to losing the kids, do you seriously think social services care about their names? They're struggling for funding and foster homes as it is without having to worry about naming choices.


Sorry, I talk too much. it's 3am and I can't sleep.


----------



## Vat69 (Jan 19, 2009)

Australis said:


> 200 odd years ago, Australia wasn't even as advanced as the European middle ages..
> I guess the Europeans can give some thanks to the invading Romans in the same way
> the Australia Aboriginals can give thanks to those settlers here 200 old years ago .
> 
> On a side note, i do like the purity policy on Icelandic domestic animals, nice horses.



What should all these people be thankful for? You're assuming that today's world is the best of how many possible outcomes? What do you mean by 'advanced'? Sanitation? Because you can't possibly mean anything socio-cultural. 'European' doesn't denote 'best'.
Eurocentrism isn't actually a good thing (just a heads up). I'm assuming you mean that the Aboriginal people here should be thankful that they were invaded, 'civilised' and brought forward to the 18th century? Their way of living was actually quite successful. So successful that they were able to survive as a people and propagate for how many thousands of years independant of Europe? What did the Romans do other than spread Roman-ness? Other communities benefitted sure for a multitude of reasons, but I'd like to see what evidence you have that proves that the world's peoples would have crashed and burned had the Romans not been inclined to spread their boarders.
And if you want to thank anyone in Europe, that'd be the Greeks, who incidentally were going quite strong before the ascension of the Roman Empire. So where the Egyptions btw


----------



## megrim (Jan 19, 2009)

Vat69 said:


> What should all these people be thankful for? You're assuming that today's world is the best of how many possible outcomes? What do you mean by 'advanced'? Sanitation? Because you can't possibly mean anything socio-cultural. 'European' doesn't denote 'best'.
> Eurocentrism isn't actually a good thing (just a heads up). I'm assuming you mean that the Aboriginal people here should be thankful that they were invaded, 'civilised' and brought forward to the 18th century? Their way of living was actually quite successful. So successful that they were able to survive as a people and propagate for how many thousands of years independant of Europe? What did the Romans do other than spread Roman-ness? Other communities benefitted sure for a multitude of reasons, but I'd like to see what evidence you have that proves that the world's peoples would have crashed and burned had the Romans not been inclined to spread their boarders.
> And if you want to thank anyone in Europe, that'd be the Greeks, who incidentally were going quite strong before the ascension of the Roman Empire. So where the Egyptions btw




Could not agree more.

The idea that invasion is the only, or even fastest way for a civilisation to 'advance' is complete poppycock.
Any suggestion otherwise smells a little like invaders trying to justify the actions of their ancestors and in doing so, absolve themselves.

I'm not suggesting anyone need suffer for the actions of their ancestors, but I am suggesting you wear it, admit it and not spin it into something it's not.

My ancestors did terrible things to the coasts of europe for centuries, but I'm not about to suggest those communities somehow owe modern vikings any level of gratitude, despite any advances they may or may not have made as a result.


----------



## Lesa (Jan 19, 2009)

amazonian said:


> You would TRY to beat the crap out of somebody because of their name?
> So you are saying you would TRY to inflict pain upon a child because you dislike their parents choice of title?



School children of all ages can be incredibly cruel. If it's not someone's name, it's the colour of their hair, their accent or the brand of shoes they wear. Anything that makes them a little different. The horrible thing about bullies is that they make themselves feel great by making someone else feel awful. They are to be pitied and helped because they are obviously severely unhappy people themselves. That having been said... they also need to be stopped from hurting others.


----------



## Australis (Jan 20, 2009)

Vat69 said:


> What should all these people be thankful for? You're assuming that today's world is the best of how many possible outcomes? What do you mean by 'advanced'? Sanitation? Because you can't possibly mean anything socio-cultural. 'European' doesn't denote 'best'.
> Eurocentrism isn't actually a good thing (just a heads up). I'm assuming you mean that the Aboriginal people here should be thankful that they were invaded, 'civilised' and brought forward to the 18th century? Their way of living was actually quite successful. So successful that they were able to survive as a people and propagate for how many thousands of years independant of Europe? What did the Romans do other than spread Roman-ness? Other communities benefitted sure for a multitude of reasons, but I'd like to see what evidence you have that proves that the world's peoples would have crashed and burned had the Romans not been inclined to spread their boarders...
> And if you want to thank anyone in Europe, that'd be the Greeks, who incidentally were going quite strong before the ascension of the Roman Empire. So where the Egyptions btw




Why would i have any evidence to back a point i didn't even make :lol:.. i didn't even try to imply the worlds people
would of crashed and burned with out the romans.... and the worlds people wouldn't of crashed and burnt with out
the Greeks or Egyptians either, or the great Asiatic nations ... but they all played their part in advancing the world.
I also didn't make any suggestion that the Australian Aboriginals were particularly unsuccessful as a people
just not advanced in relation to a period of time in Europe (middle ages) mentioned by another poster on this
thread.



megrim said:


> Could not agree more.
> 
> The idea that invasion is the only, or even fastest way for a civilisation to 'advance' is complete poppycock.
> Any suggestion otherwise smells a little like invaders trying to justify the actions of their ancestors and in doing so, absolve themselves.
> ...



Yes, i certainly think "invasion" was the fastest way Australia could advance, no doubt about it - 
Australian aboriginals had a successful enough run to occupy the entire country, but if they weren't
"invaded".. we wouldn't be the "advanced" nation we are today would we.... so whats poppycock
about that exactly?

Your ancestors might of done terrible things, but so has everyone else's.. as well as having terrible
things done to them as well by others... thats life... more terrible things will happen as well.


----------



## sarah_m (Jan 20, 2009)

As a side point, Hitler wasnt just persecuting Jews, he also wanted to exterminate Jehovah's Witnesses, Slavs, Soviets, Bolshevicks, Roma (gypsy), any dark skinned person , homosexuals, mentally handicapped people and anyone who was a political or religious opponent ie Communists and Trade Unionists


----------



## cris (Jan 20, 2009)

Vat69 said:


> What should all these people be thankful for? You're assuming that today's world is the best of how many possible outcomes? What do you mean by 'advanced'? Sanitation? Because you can't possibly mean anything socio-cultural. 'European' doesn't denote 'best'.
> Eurocentrism isn't actually a good thing (just a heads up). I'm assuming you mean that the Aboriginal people here should be thankful that they were invaded, 'civilised' and brought forward to the 18th century? Their way of living was actually quite successful. So successful that they were able to survive as a people and propagate for how many thousands of years independant of Europe? What did the Romans do other than spread Roman-ness? Other communities benefitted sure for a multitude of reasons, but I'd like to see what evidence you have that proves that the world's peoples would have crashed and burned had the Romans not been inclined to spread their boarders.
> And if you want to thank anyone in Europe, that'd be the Greeks, who incidentally were going quite strong before the ascension of the Roman Empire. So where the Egyptions btw



What chance would a spear have had agaist a Japanese tank or bomber? It completely unrealistic to think that Australia wouldnt have been colonised by another power if the Poms didnt come here.

Perhaps we should travel back in time and let them know about our current ethics(which are no doubt perfect in everyway) and then they would have been happy sitting at home with a cup of tea instead of having a massive empire.


----------



## Khagan (Jan 20, 2009)

sarah_m said:


> As a side point, Hitler wasnt just persecuting Jews, *he also wanted to exterminate **Jehovah's Witnesses*, Slavs, Soviets, Bolshevicks, Roma (gypsy), any dark skinned person , homosexuals, mentally handicapped people and anyone who was a political or religious opponent ie Communists and Trade Unionists



Atleast he had one good idea. :lol:


----------



## sarah_m (Jan 21, 2009)

Khagan said:


> Atleast he had one good idea. :lol:


I am sorry you feel that way. I am one of Jehovah's Witnesses and i dont think that any person reguardless of religion, race or political views deserved what many were subjected to in the concentration camps.


----------



## Khagan (Jan 21, 2009)

sarah_m said:


> I am sorry you feel that way. I am one of Jehovah's Witnesses and i dont think that any person reguardless of religion, race or political views deserved what many were subjected to in the concentration camps.



I don't feel that i deserve what i am subjected to either when you come knocking on my door with your crap and don't take no for an answer.


----------



## =bECS= (Jan 21, 2009)

Had to be done!
:lol:


----------

